
Show HN: Programming Quotes, an open source app and database - mudroljub
https://skolakoda.org/programming-quotes/
======
gitgud
I like this, always looking for inspiration. It's also interesting to see the
list of famous programmers too. One of my favourites:

"Measuring programming progress by lines of code is like measuring aircraft
building progress by weight." \- Bill Gates

------
m52go
Cool! What's the login for?

